# Cervelo RS, Campy Group-O, and In-Line Adjusters



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

Howdy,
I am moving my Campy Group-O from my Bianchi to an 09 RS. Notice that the RS Frame does NOT include barrel adjusters for the Front and Rear D on the frame itself. The Solution is In-Line Adjusters. Jagwire makes a few models of in-line adjusters.

I've looked around the pics on this forum but I don't see anyone using Campy on a Cervelo RS (or similar) Frame with In-Line Adjusters.

The Campy Rear D. has a cable adjuster, so I can get away without an in-line adjuster. The Campy Front D has nothing.

Wondering if I should just not worry about any in-line adjusters and just install the Front D. cable with proper care and use the Rear D's built-in adjuster as needed.

Comments, Advice, ...or better yet...Pictures!! Welcome,

Thanks


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

I use in-line barrel adjusters with SRAM Force on my RS and it works fine. I would think you would want to have in-line adjusters. Minor tweaks are hard to do without them, especially while riding.

View attachment 182741


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I haven't used barrel adjusters since setting up my Campy stuff. It was more important to have them for Ultegra and Dura-Ace. With my Chorus bits, I have a window of almost a full turn of adjustment wherein the rear still hits the target every time. With Shimano, teh window was much, much smaller.


----------

